# screen cracked :(



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well as titled my.screen cracked, but its still operational, how long do I have till it effects my phone ( like my screen becoming non operational) the crack.looks pretty bad I will post a pic later so you guess can see. I didn't get insurance xD regretting it now lol


----------



## Jazz848 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sadly, it's impossible to know for sure, especially since there's more in play here than some cracked glass. Don't take this the wrong way, but I'd wager that the answer to your question is, "not long enough." Sorry


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

T_T sucks! Well I will use it until its useless


----------



## droidroidz (Sep 2, 2011)

You can buy a replacement screen from china for a bout 100$ and replace it if you are willing to go through the trouble. I found a bunch of sellers looking into this exact scenario myself a few weeks ago as I support about 15 mesmerize phones for our company.


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

"droidroidz said:


> You can buy a replacement screen from china for a bout 100$ and replace it if you are willing to go through the trouble. I found a bunch of sellers looking into this exact scenario myself a few weeks ago as I support about 15 mesmerize phones for our company.


Oh nice Ty vm i'm willing to go through the trouble lol


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

ebay 59.99 free s/h, i got one off of them and it works great, oh btw they are from verizon phones and say just that on the top of the screens


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

"dsk04 said:


> ebay 59.99 free s/h, i got one off of them and it works great, oh btw they are from verizon phones and say just that on the top of the screens


 even better thanks guys


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah it beats having to remove the digitizer/lcd from the housing, and dont forget a pry tool http://www.ebay.com/itm/130456189087

heres a video on you tube, be careful for the power button and use your headphone jack, for some reason they are different revisions, and i had problems with it working

good luck


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I've replaced several touch screens in Nintendo DS's and iPhones for friends.

If I were you, I'd hit ebay and just buy a new screen. They are cheap and really easy to replace. Just watch the youtube video a couple times and take your time. Its definitely worth it.


----------

